
Gluing manifesto: Centralized isn't evil if it's replaceable and not custodial - iamnotnicola
https://medium.com/coinmonks/the-gluing-manifesto-159cabef0532
======
aqquadro
Very interesting initiative and approach, I am tuned to see the adoption of
the community!

